
Flappy Math Saga - tikwidd
http://www.lobe.io/flappy-math-saga/
======
primitivesuave
This is an awesome idea, but it was way too difficult for me to even get past
the first pipe. The bounding boxes seem to be slightly off, but maybe that's
just me. Overall a very cool idea- this could be the solution for getting
children of the next generation to learn their times tables.

~~~
allochthon
I think a requirement for a game to be in the Flappy family is that it be
simple and nearly impossible.

~~~
baddox
But it's certainly not a requirement that you have to sit around idly pressing
the space bar for 30 seconds before you even get to the first pipe.

------
ghayes
FWIW, I think you should advise the algorithm you're using to generate the
"wrong answer." It appears you're calculating `(a ± __rand __) x b` as the
wrong answer, but that often means the units digit will be wrong, which is an
easy tell. That is, 11x999 is going have have a "9" in the unit's digit,
regardless of the rest of the digits. I think it would be more challenging to
run a mix of `a x b ± __rand __x 10` as "wrong answers," to make the game more
challenging (... since it's not already hard enough).

~~~
lotsofmangos
I found that the usvsth3m gave "you can't do binary under pressure" has a
similar issue.
[http://games.usvsth3m.com/binary/](http://games.usvsth3m.com/binary/)

~~~
nerfhammer
Yea the rule that odd numbers always have the last bit set is all you need to
win 75% of the time

------
nullc
It's too hard, even with the right answer 10/10 times I can't get through the
first pipe.

~~~
ilozinski
Maybe your math skills aren't as good as you think.

------
laureny
It would really be neat to support a simple key to flap instead if having to
click (especially since soft taps, tapping on the trackpad on Mac instead of
actually clicking, does not seem to work).

~~~
Killswitch
Spacebar.

~~~
laureny
I tried many keys but not that one, I feel stupid :)

------
pirateking
Finally hit a score of 10 and got a medal. The strategy I came up with is
mentally computing all solutions as DOWN or NOT DOWN at each pipe using
heuristics. Makes it easier to focus on flapping.

I think the difficulty is just fine as it is right now. I am pretty sure I can
reach a score of 100+ if I played for more than the 30 minutes I just gave the
game.

Edit: Reloaded and got the new Easy mode version. Got 26 on my first try, now
it is too easy. Bring back Hard mode!

~~~
tikwidd
haha, I'm still messing around with the difficulty. Guess I've made it too
easy now! Glad you enjoyed the game anyway.

~~~
pirateking
Good work, look forward to improvements. Reminds me of playing Number Munchers
as a kid.

------
tensaix2j
I think the math serves no purpose in this game. The difficulty coming from
the narrow gap between the pipes is way out of balance.

~~~
tensaix2j
EDIT: I guess the author has fixed the bounding box issue. It is much better
now.

------
torbit
So I get the math right, but still can't pass through. This game is hard
enough already. Make the bird glide easier.

------
yrochat
From the github project page :

"This is a personal project. It is not yet functional or suitable for use by
the public."

[[https://github.com/tikwid/flappy-math-
saga/](https://github.com/tikwid/flappy-math-saga/)]

------
jbeja
Never could pass the first pipe, and i am good with math >_<.

------
hayksaakian
this is the first flappy clone that really responds well in mobile browsers

not sure if its just me, but this is the 4th or 5th one I've tried but the
only one that played well.

------
deevus
Please increase the distance between the pipes.

------
ricardobeat
There is a small delay between clicking and the impulse that makes this quite
harder than the original, even before the math.

~~~
tikwidd
Performance is indeed pretty bad. The code I adapted it from (floppy bird)
just uses divs and css. Maybe I'll just rewrite it in canvas if I can't
improve things :I

------
anonymoushn
It seems really hard to get from the top to bottom or bottom to top some of
the time.

------
jonesetc
You found a way to make it even harder, great...

Jokes aside, this is really fun and challenging.

~~~
kookiekrak
try this one, its reverse flappy birds but slightly harder than the original

[http://kookiekrak.itch.io/flappy-pipes](http://kookiekrak.itch.io/flappy-
pipes)

~~~
kuschku
> The unity web player is not supported on your platform

It seems like this game can't be played on GNU/Linux.

------
thanatropism
The physics are off from the iPhone Flappy Bird. This is easier.

------
zakelfassi
Cool idea. 100xxx harder than flappy bird. I pass :)

------
banachtarski
Performance makes it unplayable.

~~~
jbeja
What are you talking about, the performance is quite good to me, even in
firefox, and i am running a low spec netbook.

~~~
tikwidd
It's not really playable on mobile unfortunately

------
inanov
pretty nice, and difficult. the name may cause legal trouble, you know.

